# heads out outta the way



## Rickytree (Apr 19, 2007)

when we were doing a crane job went to get into position to choke the branch and when the ball was dropping down the choker tail whipped and the clevis at the end(always have the groundies put it on clevis to the top)smashed me in the face. still got my teeth. i think the best plan is that if there is alot of brush up top to possibly pull the choker out , come down and bring the choker up with you.


----------

